# How to build endurance?



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

I get very tired very quickly when I ride, especially when I'm jumping. I don't understand it because I run for 25-30 minutes each day and I'm in shape. I'm a very slight person at 108 lbs. I can't ride anymore than one day a week as my barn is very far away and my parents refuse to let me drive out there more than once a week. Any tips of trying to build my endurance? I lift weights too just an FWI.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

well, running and horse back riding don't use exactly the same muscles! I started cross-country running while riding and i got a whole bunch of new muscles. I would look up strength exercises for two-point positions, i think i saw someone mention something about those big bouncy ball things on here... I think you may just be training the wrong muscles? I'm not the expert, but hopefully this helps =)


----------



## Steve Edwards (Aug 14, 2011)

*Building Endurance*

Weight bearing exercises that strengthen the core muscles are very helpful. Barefoot running uses more riding muscles than jogging with tennis shoes. Lastly, look into an exercise technique called the tabata protocol. (Easy to google all kind of information about these exercises). I am 51 years old and have ridden fifty miles in a day on many occasions and am now working up to a 100 mile in a day ride. These are things that work.


----------

